# Custom wood and stag grips



## MyHomesteadName (Dec 2, 2006)

Hi, my name is Danny and I make custom gun grips (among other things).

I currently have grips available for:

Colt SAA 3rd gen. - Jobillo wood for $125 each

Colt Lightning - Red Stag antler for $250

Colt Bisley - Red Stag antler for $250

I can also make them from mesquite or Texas walnut and I can also put polyurethane on the stag, but I leave them unsealed because I personally don't prefer it. Your choice.

I use boiled linseed oil on the wood grips.

I will have more available in the near future, but that is my current stock. If you'd like a particular wood, feel free to call. Wait time is about a week. Shipping is $6 in continental U.S., unless you'd like to pay extra to expedite it.

I can currently only take cash (if local) or post office money order. Your item will be shipped when payment is received.

Contact: (and make money order payable to)
W.D. Coleman
505 Colorado Drive
Smithville, TX 78957

512.798.7023
[email protected]

Have a great day!


----------



## MyHomesteadName (Dec 2, 2006)

The wood grips are sold.


----------



## MyHomesteadName (Dec 2, 2006)

The Lightning stag grips are sold.


----------

